

XML-RPC client module for Node.js (uses libxml.js) - caludio
http://github.com/caludio/node.xmlrpc-c

======
Maciek416
I notice this client is based on libxml.js.

Does anyone know if anyone is working on a "flexible" HTML/XHTML parser a la
BeautifulSoup / Nokogiri / TagSoup, etc? Node could become very useful as a
base for building scrapers if this existed.

~~~
sprsquish
I've been trying to model libxml.js after Nokogiri. I wanted to get something
built and working first. The next step is to expose libxml2's html parser.

Someone else has started working on find-by-CSS a la Nokogiri. I'll merge that
into libxml.js when it's ready.

BTW, I'm looking for more help on this project. A new job has diminished the
amount of time I can spend on OSS projects.

~~~
Maciek416
Hi, thanks for working on this.

I went ahead and wrote a very simple test for HTML parsing and added an
parseHTML() binding. I've sent you a pull request.

You can check out the commit here:

[http://github.com/Maciek416/libxmljs/commit/87f28186cd4d2f2f...](http://github.com/Maciek416/libxmljs/commit/87f28186cd4d2f2fccbb650f2f69fa465bba600c)

------
Sephr
Why use libxml when JavaScript already has a standard XML API, E4X (ECMAScript
for XML), as specified by ECMA 357? At least libxml should use the faster
native XML support behind the scenes if available.

~~~
Maciek416
Here's your answer:

<http://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=235>

"There are currently no plans for implementing E4X in V8."

This doesn't seem to have moved forward, and the thread ends in a link to
libxmljs :)

